# Hayes/Avid adapter for classic non-IS Marocchi Z2 BAM?



## Bulldog (Jan 13, 2004)

I thought I might get better results here as many of you here have a great deal of history in our sport! And my fork should qualify as a "classic". Thanks.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=368471

I know there used to be an adapter for the old Marzocchi non-IS-standard disc tabs (I believe they were 48mm instead of the now standard 51mm). I have a classic Z2 BAM that I love but I can't stand my V-brakes anymore. I'm hoping to mount up a 160mm Avid BB5. I came up empty on Google, Jenson, BTI and Bikeman. Does anyone happen to have this rare adapter yet? If not, do you know who I could contact to find one or to at least get the machining specs to have one made? Thank you so much!


----------



## cdeger (Jan 18, 2004)

*Disc "standard"*

Formula had created that "standard" (48 mm bolt distance, 4 mm bolts) and built calipers according to it.

AFAIR, Magura was the only manufacturer to offer such an adapter - for the combination of their GustavM and Marz' Z1. I do have one or two pieces ... and they might fit other calipers as well ... if not, minor modifications should help.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

I installed a set of Hayes Mag brakes on a neighbor's older Fisher with one of those forks a while back - it had caliper mounts on both sides, IIRC. I called in a favor from a buddy at Hayes who had an adapter in his personal stash - his last, he mentioned. The adapter required use of a larger 8" rotor. 

I think the only way to find one of those is to find a shop who did a lot of work with Marzocchi and disc brakes back in that era ('97?) or keep your eye on ebay. Maybe someone at Kona has something since they've been long-time Marzocchi/Hayes users.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Alternative... magura rim brakes.


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 13, 2004)

ssmike said:


> I installed a set of Hayes Mag brakes on a neighbor's older Fisher with one of those forks a while back - it had caliper mounts on both sides, IIRC. I called in a favor from a buddy at Hayes who had an adapter in his personal stash - his last, he mentioned. The adapter required use of a larger 8" rotor.
> 
> I think the only way to find one of those is to find a shop who did a lot of work with Marzocchi and disc brakes back in that era ('97?) or keep your eye on ebay. Maybe someone at Kona has something since they've been long-time Marzocchi/Hayes users.


I'm trying to reach Hayes and Marzocchi to see if they have any in the back of a parts drawer and long forgotten. If not I have a few guys that could possibly cobble up an adapter with their machining jobs. It's just simpler to find an original.

Thanks for the help all.


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 13, 2004)

cdeger said:


> Formula had created that "standard" (48 mm bolt distance, 4 mm bolts) and built calipers according to it.
> 
> AFAIR, Magura was the only manufacturer to offer such an adapter - for the combination of their GustavM and Marz' Z1. I do have one or two pieces ... and they might fit other calipers as well ... if not, minor modifications should help.


cdeger - 
Did I totally miss what I'm reading above as a potential offer to get the "one or two pieces" from you?? I struck out this weekend at a local bike swap. Bought an extra 6" I.S. adapter to mangle up but even the fork tabs themselves are giving that adaptor problems. Do you really have some old remnants?


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 13, 2004)

cdeger said:


> Formula had created that "standard" (48 mm bolt distance, 4 mm bolts) and built calipers according to it.
> 
> AFAIR, Magura was the only manufacturer to offer such an adapter - for the combination of their GustavM and Marz' Z1. I do have one or two pieces ... and they might fit other calipers as well ... if not, minor modifications should help.


SUCCESS!!!! With huge thanks to Christian (cdeger) I have my Avid BB5 mounted on my old old Z2. Christian had a "new" 10+ year old adaptor still in the bag and with instructions. With an international flight and shipping from an industry friend  he hooked me up. I got the bike built a month or so ago, but just this weekend put the adaptor on the vice and worked it over with the Dremel to get things to fit. Most amazing is how everything bolts up perfectly. The Dremel was just to remove some material for the Avid post-mount adapter. It was pitch black outside and I was adjusting the brakes 1/2 by garage light and 1/2 by sound, so no pics. Soon soon soon. The bike is complete! Thanks again Christian!


----------



## mckeand13 (Nov 6, 2004)

I used to just slot the Hayes calipers a bit more. They already had a slot in them, just had to make them 1.5mm longer each side.


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 13, 2004)

mckeand13 said:


> I used to just slot the Hayes calipers a bit more. They already had a slot in them, just had to make them 1.5mm longer each side.


That's not the same adaptor then. Not even close. Got a pic of yours? I'm planning to catch up on my picture posting this weekend.


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 13, 2004)

Bulldog said:


> SUCCESS!!!! With huge thanks to Christian (cdeger) I have my Avid BB5 mounted on my old old Z2. Christian had a "new" 10+ year old adaptor still in the bag and with instructions. With an international flight and shipping from an industry friend  he hooked me up. I got the bike built a month or so ago, but just this weekend put the adaptor on the vice and worked it over with the Dremel to get things to fit. Most amazing is how everything bolts up perfectly. The Dremel was just to remove some material for the Avid post-mount adapter. It was pitch black outside and I was adjusting the brakes 1/2 by garage light and 1/2 by sound, so no pics. Soon soon soon. The bike is complete! Thanks again Christian!


And here's the pics. Had to remove a 1/2" x 1/4" strip of material all the way down the adaptor to make room for the Avid adaptor (I think the old brakes of yester-decade had simple tabs that fit in the recesses properly) and a little extra massaging around the tiny bit of bolt that protrudes. Overall, it turned out great and works soooooo many times better than a crappy V-brake and allows me to use the Avid BB5's.


----------



## mckeand13 (Nov 6, 2004)

Bulldog said:


> That's not the same adaptor then. Not even close. Got a pic of yours? I'm planning to catch up on my picture posting this weekend.


Sorry no pics. I haven't had that fork in a long time. I don't remember exactly what the adapter looked like, I just remember slotting the caliper thru holes a bit each way.

Doesn't help I know, but it look's like you've finished the project. Looks nice too.


----------



## noegruts (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm in a similar situation - I am trying to mount Shimano XT 765 hydraulic calipers onto my old Marzocchi Z2 fork. I made the mistake of assuming the tabs on the fork were IS 51mm, but of course now I measure it the spacing is 48mm...close but no cigar.

The caliper is 74mm post-mount and comes already attached to an adapter for 51mm IS. I was thinking I could elongate the hole in the adapter, but there isn't really another 3mm of material to eat into.

Any other suggestions or leads? 

Thanks!


----------

